# Sticky  Malvern Show



## scottie

*The Western Motorhome & Campervan Show
Four nights camping with inclusive entertainment £75 per pitch when pre-booked*

Book Now - The Western Motorhome & Campervan Show - Motorhome & Caravan Shows - Out and About Live 
Remember to say you want to camp with motorhomefacts, Advance bookings close at 2pm, Wednesday 3rd August, at which point all vehicles passes will be mailed. 


Please leave a message to confirm you have booked to camp with motorhomefacts at the show


----------



## jiwawa

🤞- just giving this a bump.


----------



## scottie

Any more campers going to book for this show , advanced bookings will be closing soon 
we have 15 going but would like to see more of the old group and more newbies.


----------



## scottie

Advance bookings close at 2pm, Wednesday 3rd August have any more booked


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks for that scottie. I don't know if you're getting any traction putting the info back on MHF itself but I certainly think it was worth a try.


----------



## scottie

I live in hope


----------

